# WTB Winchester Mod. 1400 MK II 20 Ga. Wood forearm



## glove (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello
Anyone have a wood stock set or just the forearm for a Winchester Mod. 1400 MK II 20 Ga. you don't need? PM or Email me your details.
Dave

Hello
Found one on another site. Please lock this thread
Dave


----------



## glove (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello
Found one on another site. Please lock this thread
Dave


----------

